# Brute's finally finished!



## BlackDawg (Jul 4, 2011)

It took a while, but I finally got everything like I want it. From the MIMB 3" snorks to the custom ice chest, and everything in between, I definitely couldn't have done it without this web site! MIMB rocks! :headbang:


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

looks good man but there never finished theres always something else lol


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Looks clean!






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks good!!


----------



## birddog76 (Mar 12, 2010)

nice job , now time to get it dirty!!!!!!!!!


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

What did you use to make it that clean looking.


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

SC1 will make them shine like a new penny. Mequire's Hot Shine works too.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Very Nice!!


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

Clean lookin Brute!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Smooth Brute!!


----------

